# Corel .swf Export Problem



## regurge (15. Dezember 2011)

ich arbeite mit CorelX4 und habe ein größeres Problem mit dem .swf Export.
Ich benötige für ein TShirt Design Tool einige Symbole im .swf Format. Sobald ich die Symbole in den Designer lade haben die Symbole einen nicht passgenauen Rahmen sondern ist leicht erweitert.

Man kann das auch wie folgt nachvollziehen:

* Datei als .png speichern und die Abmessung kontrollieren
* Datei als .swf exportieren und im Browser die Größe vom Quellcode auslesen -> ist größer und wurde mit einem unsichtbaren Rahmen erweitert.

wie könnte ich dieses Problem lösen, bzw hat wär einen alternativen Rat?, habe schon versucht als .pdf zu exportieren und mit einem pdf to swf Konverter rumzubasteln - leider funktioniert das nicht richtig und der Mehraufwand wäre zu hoch.


----------

